# Great Recipe from my Site



## Kerryann (Sep 7, 2012)

It's sooooooooooo yummy I had to share it .. I was amazed at how easy and yet delicious it was. 
http://www.vegging4life.com/2012/09/07/skinny-curried-balls-of-fun/


----------



## NudistApple (Sep 7, 2012)

Definitely saving that one to try! Asian influence, v*g friendly, AND no nuts (I'm allergic)?! I must be dreaming. <3


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 7, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> Definitely saving that one to try! Asian influence, v*g friendly, AND no nuts (I'm allergic)?! I must be dreaming. <3



I have a lot of them that way.
Search for stir fry. I rarely use nuts.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, I am majorly impressed with the weight loss.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 9, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Wow, I am majorly impressed with the weight loss.



Thanks, my husband is down like 75lbs since the end of March  Last year I couldn't get him an Under Armour coat because the 2xl was too small but this year the 2xl is too big and he's wearing the xl baggy.

This week I am doing cheese stuffed tomatoes, Chili rice stuffed zuchini, mexican pizza, and taco salad


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> This week I am doing cheese stuffed tomatoes, Chili rice stuffed zuchini, mexican pizza, and taco salad



Okay unfair, you have me getting hungry.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 10, 2012)

Check this one out Jacqui  It looks fancy but it's easy and less than 200 calories.. http://www.vegging4life.com/2012/09/10/chili-rice-stuffed-zucchini/


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 16, 2012)

I had to update with this recipe. It was so good. I can't even describe how good it was 
http://www.vegging4life.com/2012/10/16/veggie-rutabaga-shepherds-pie/


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 18, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I had to update with this recipe. It was so good. I can't even describe how good it was
> http://www.vegging4life.com/2012/10/16/veggie-rutabaga-shepherds-pie/



That sounds like something to try while Jeff is home recovering in a couple of months.


----------

